# Revell Germany 1/72 Leopard 2A5



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's my recent build of Revell Germany's 1/72 Leopard 2A5.** I really liked the box art, so I decided to imitate it with my base for the model.*


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice kitty! But you forgot the big orange price tag on the turret!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Nice kitty! But you forgot the big orange price tag on the turret!


 Right! It was a good deal, too! :laugh:


----------



## nlyubashenko (Jan 17, 2017)

What did you use to weather the tank?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

nlyubashenko said:


> What did you use to weather the tank?


My own 

My own brown and black oil washes and streaking effects from MigAmmo.


----------

